# IBCC Conversion



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

HEY !! 
can someone please post up the conversion formula for ibcc. The website is dead for sometime now, and was wondering if someone had it saved or something.
Conversion formula for Canadian system !
THANK YOU


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

They don't make their formulas public, however you can check the full IBCC thread for some more info on what other people with similar scores/grades got after the conversion.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey well its simple they will calculate you average and take 20% of off it I went through the same process unless you do Sats test that will help bring up the average you must do really well on them...there is no specific formula ibcc sucks


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah i am taking sat tests
hmm but specificly what subjects will they take to calculate the average?
grade 9 and 10 english, science, and...... ?
thanx for the help


----------



## syeds (Jul 18, 2011)

A long time ago on their website they had the conversion formula but then they took it out. At that time for premed they considered physics/maths, chem, bio, english and one best of all.. that makes it 5 courses and ten courses all together for grade 11 and 12. but when my brother had it done about 4 years ago his certificate said that it is done out of 1100. does anyone know how and why its 1100 when it should be 1000? Which is the eleventh subject?? Thanks


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

1100 is the total FSc score.


----------



## syeds (Jul 18, 2011)

so they look at chem, physics, bio for both gr 11 and gr 12? what else do they look at for ibcc??


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

syeds said:


> so they look at chem, physics, bio for both gr 11 and gr 12? what else do they look at for ibcc??


they look at chem, phys,bio from grade 9-12.
Total is 1100 most of students could get in with 900's.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

This is the formula:

5 subjects from grade 11 = Biology, Chemistry, Physics, English, and any other subject.
5 subjects from grade 12 = Biology, Chemistry, Physics, English, and any other subject.

*(add up the % of each grade 11 course) + (add up the % of each grade 12 course)* *= Grand Total

Grand Total - 20% (minus 20 %)

***********************************************
*for those who don't know how to subtract percentages:
step 1) Grand total x 0.2 = Reduced total
step 2) Grand total - Reduced total = Net total
*******************************************


(Net total x 1100) / 1000 = IBCC SCORE!
*


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ How about mathematics and your overall GPA?


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

since this is for a medical school mathematics is not included ? DUH !


----------

